# IUI - private or nhs



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi sorry for the basic question but doing a bit of research. I was wondering does the NHS offer any IUI or is everyone under treatment privately? I am on my three cycle of clomid and wanted to look up IUI as a next step. Thank you


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello photographerlady,

I was never offere iui on nhs and went straight to ivf but I am going to ask my cons about iui on nhs as I believe it is available.
Sorry I don't have a deffinate answer but I do believe it is available on nhs.


----------



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks I was confused as my consultant said if clomid didn't work there was IVF but I rather give IUI a go


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Hi there. My pct offer iui aftrr clomid providing you meet the criteria... Which we dont. They offer 4 iuis before ivf xx


----------

